# Moroccan Souks



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi 

Off to Morocco early Jan and just wondered if any of you old hands know which days the various Souks are ?

As ever points for correct answers and you know what points bring!

See you there 

Sue & Graham


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. Have a great time.

We've been five times and have never found the souks closed.

Some may put a curtain up for a couple of hours when the owners go to the mosque for prayers.

There's lots of info on the Morocco forum.

Val


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

In some of the larger ones it's advised to take a compass if you have one if not using a guide. They are like mazes you can be lost for days. GPS on phones are useless as the sky is often just a memory :lol: 

Dick


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Same as Val, never found them closed. It is amazing that some just put a plank across two stools to close or maybe draw a curtain. Don't think their goods would be still there when they returned if they tried that in England :lol: 

You may be hounded by people wanting to be your 'guide'. They want paying even if they say they don't :wink: We used an official guide in Fes that proved useful. Only snag is there are certain shops they lead you to where you will be put under pressure to buy. Just be determined and if you do buy do not pay the asking price. Some people hate bartering but I quite enjoyed it. Always getting at least 50% reduction  

We did get lost a couple of times but there are always plenty of children around who will lead you back for a few dirham.

Have a great trip. I certainly had a fabulous three months there.

Jed


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Learn a few Arabic phrases to make haggling un.

I used to tell them that I was very poor because I had 4 wives and 10 children.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wot everyone else said +

If you do get really lost in any of the larger ones like Fes then just tag on the back of guided tour and you'll eventually get out, however, for us, getting lost was all part of the fun. 

We were looking around all the rabbit runs for the tanneries at Fes Souk and covertly tagged on the back of a German tour and got a good viewing from one of the roof terraces for free. Afterwards we then quietly slipped away as all the Germans were getting the hard sell for leather goods from the terrace vendors. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have managed not to get lost by having some idea where the sun is (South usually), which may not always give you an exact solution but you should more or less come out in the right area, if you can see the sky.

Alan


----------

